
Massive DDoS attack on the internet was from smartphone botnet on popular app - PersonalDay
http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/john-mcafee-massive-ddos-attack-internet-was-smartphone-botnet-popular-app-1532993
======
tinfoil_lyft
It could have been Uber.

Seriously though... Ayn Rand and all that.

Prepare for Uber to take control of the Internet.

Welcome your new overlords.

------
lightlyused
Beware. Self starting video and pop-up window when you stop it.

